# No Hero Shot - Palm Valley Flood Tide Fishing (with video) – 10/28/2011



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

I'm up for the next trip.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> I'm up for the next trip.



Me too!.....after my highsider finish built and hook up the 8hp tohatsu then I'm on my way!

BTW.. ...your caimen don't float in the puddle ;D........only canoes... ;D

Great report Hammer!


----------



## Big_Bend_Brian (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice report and story. Palm Valley is a neat area for sure.
Brian


----------



## captd (Feb 8, 2011)

looks cool... sometimes it's great to se the critters, even if you don't stick them.


----------

